# Mini M - Bacter 100 and Clear Super?



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

I´m going to set up a Mini M tank soon and ADA Aqua Soil will be the substrate. ADA recommend the use of Power Sand, Bacter 100 and Clear Super together with Aqua Soil. I think the tank is too small for using Power Sand, but what about Clear Super, Bacter 100 and maybe Tourmaline BC? Have any effect? Worth the money they cost? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would ditch the power sand and clear super those are really unnecessary. do weekly water changes and you wont need either. 
Id go with aquasoil (type 1), Bacter 100 and Tourmaline BC. you'll be fine with just those 3


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

Agree with Jazz, I would even ditch Tourmaline.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

I´m going to use RO water and as you know i doesn´t contains any minerals so maybe its a good idea to use tourmaline then?


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

kjaer said:


> I´m going to use RO water and as you know i doesn´t contains any minerals so maybe its a good idea to use tourmaline then?


Then maybe.
I am using 20% dechlor (very hard AZ) tap water and 80% RO.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok. I´m going to use 100% RO water because it seems like my tapwater contains something that is poisonous for the fish.


----------

